# NW Arkansas



## ark_momma15 (Mar 23, 2015)

What dates have you found your first Morels in NW Arkansas? This will be our second year looking. We started looking late season and only found 30 or so.Cant wait to start this year. Any tips? Some of the trees are starting to bud like our pear tree and lilac bush. Storms coming in and then it will be a little chilly. I'm just so excited to start finding them. My husband and I have been looking for antler sheds and trying to find where we think would be good Morel spots.


----------



## ark_momma15 (Mar 23, 2015)

We live in Marion county.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I have found them in April in Madison county. I am looking for Lilacs and Red Buds to bloom. Everything seems right now. I have been searching every other day. The heat will bring them up as will the rain. I know it is supposed to rain tonight so maybe that will bring them on but it is supposed to snap off cold again too so, who knows. Just get out there an check. The Arkansas Mycological Society is begining forays this weekend to see if they are up.


----------



## nspector (Mar 24, 2015)

Try looking around Sycamore trees.I don't hear anybody talking about them very often but that's where I have the best luck. They're easy to spot from a distance.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Right. Sycamores and Ash trees. I am going out to look now in Madison county. Good luck to you!


----------



## ark_momma15 (Mar 23, 2015)

We found some around Sycamores last year and by a spring with lots of elms and under a cedar tree.


----------



## ark_momma15 (Mar 23, 2015)

The first ones we found was under a walnut tree on the edge of a field.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm in Marion County also. I found my first morels last year the first week of April around cedar trees. I went out for a few hrs yesterday but didn't find anything.


----------



## ark_momma15 (Mar 23, 2015)

We live by Bull Shoals lake.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm about 4 miles south of Yellville.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

ark_momma15, is it possible that there were other maybe smaller trees around? I have never heard of them associating with Walnut trees. In fact I have heard that the ground is too acidic due to the husks rotting year after year. I am by no means an expert that is just what I have been told. I would hate to see you spend time targeting Walnut when you could be targeting Elm, Ash, Maple, Cottonwood, Sycamore, Black Cherry, Apple, Willow, Privets, or Poplar. 

If I am wrong I would love to be enlightened. Any one else out there ever have luck under Walnut trees?

Good luck ShroomMates!

Mitch


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Can't believe I forgot about Red Cedar/Juniper...


Mitch


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Man alive, I just got back from a day of hiking. I looked in Washington county along the White river. I looked in Madison county along the War Eagle river and I also looked along the Kings river. I was in prime country for morels in places known to produce mushrooms. I found nothing. I photographed tons of wildflowers and saw lots of snakes and I sweated and hiked at least six miles. Nothing. Tonight we are getting rain so maybe by this weekend mushrooms will be popping.


----------



## friguy (Mar 25, 2015)

I actually live on the Missouri/Arkansas state line and looking back at last years pictures and the year before. Year before last I had pictures on April 21 and last year April 22. My hunting spot is in a creek bed so it doesn't get sun till later in the year than a lot of spots


----------



## rickjensen (Mar 13, 2015)

Mitch. I 100% agree. In my old stomping grounds (Illinois), I would get 100's on many outings, if there was a black walnut no since in looking even if a perfect dead elm was right by it. Have been I n Little Rock for years now, not a good morel area. I am going to venture north and east this year, and try my luck. Do not care to trespass, making it hard to find places to hunt.


----------



## ark_momma15 (Mar 23, 2015)

there is a couple of walnut trees there. I haven't looked at the other trees. we found about 5. it was late morel season. I will look today at the other trees. lots of trees budding.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Found today between Hot Springs and Little Rock.


----------

